# hunting rabbits



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

got big one


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've always wanted to train a pair of hunting rabbits and take them carrot coursing.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Good going Danny. While I'm not a huge dankung fan kill shots like yours do show they are a very viable tool and it's great to see you getting some nice meat for the pot.

Danny, what is the size of the tubing you are using? Is it the 18-42 or something else? Also, what size steel ball did you put on old Peter Cottontail?

Good to hear from you again, too Danny.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Good shooting Danny. Prepare and eat....


----------



## darren (Nov 1, 2010)

what the **** man this rabbit is still alive you have just taped its legs to gether so it cant run away that is just sick


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

ZDP
Rabbits are hard to train for carrot coursing.They can't make it past the green beans.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

the rabit is still alive, front legs taped, a feet on the rear legs or tail for holding it down and take the pics. Seems to me a too cruel intention. Hope You remove this pic


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

why are the legs taped but nice rabbit


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I've always wanted to train a pair of hunting rabbits and take them carrot coursing.


Hide behind a tree and make noises like a carrot. Works every time.
Philly


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

philly said:


> I've always wanted to train a pair of hunting rabbits and take them carrot coursing.


Hide behind a tree and make noises like a carrot. Works every time.
Philly
[/quote]


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

That rabbit is still alive.. learn to kill things better.. Here we see why those small steel balls are a risk to a lost dying/suffering animal..


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I did say good job earlier and should have paid better attention. I don't want to throw the racial sterotype blanket out there but I see a lot of live animals brought all the way home in the chinese videos. I realise it's another country on the other side of the world with other values and morals but I don't get that.

Nico's right about the small-calibre steel. As those are the dankungs bread and butter I can't help but think of how happy I am to be a shooter from the Old School firing marbles, lead, and large stones.

Dankung-lovers please don't think I'm going after you; I just see a lot of this out of China and don't like it. I should have paid better attention to the picture before shooting off my mouth.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

darren said:


> what the **** man this rabbit is still alive you have just taped its legs to gether so it cant run away that is just sick


I fully agree. This is just wrong.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Sick, no respect for the game they shoot. I say shoot because that is not ethical hunting. 
Philly


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

When hunting there will always be a time where you may miss your quarry which may result in an injured animal. Though in a scenario like that it pays to pay the animal respect and stop it's suffering by finishing it off with your hunting blade or by a second shot........always hunt ethically, by doing that. Also it is worth investing in some proper ammo too suitable to the game you want to shoot.

AJ


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nor am I attacking anyone.. I just do not think its right to let it suffer, when I shoot small game with my slingshot they usually die instantly on impact or their life slips away in seconds. Just look at my kills and you will see all vital shots? The one time I hit a rabbit with a crippling body shot I immediately finished off the creature to end its suffering.

We owe it to our prey to dispatch it quickly and with less suffering if at all possible.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> I did say good job earlier and should have paid better attention. I don't want to throw the racial sterotype blanket out there but I see a lot of live animals brought all the way home in the chinese videos. I realise it's another country on the other side of the world with other values and morals but I don't get that.


In the Philippines, my native buddies never dispatch the animal and are indignant about our pleas to dispatch animals swiftly. Their logic is that animals are resources, no more. To kill them when captured would mean they meat would spoil. Their culture is born out of practical necessity. In Hong Kong, which is already the most international and enlightened part of China (people don't stand on the toilet seats), market traders delight in showing how fresh the fish are by showing how painfully they thrash about and how long they take to die. Like most foreigners, I find this traumatic and won't go into wet markets. In the Western tradition, and from a scientist's perspective, we recognise that animals may not be human, but they feel all the base emotions that we do in equal or greater measure, especially fear and pain. It is wrong to cause unnecessary suffering and in the modern urban world, by and large all deliberately caused suffering is unnecessary. Even in China, there are now strict laws to prohibit animal cruelty, even if they are loosely and rarely enforced. As a person with both Western and Asian cultural heritage, I acquiesce to practicality when there is no alternative, such as in a survival situation, but whenever there is a choice, I err on the side of being humane. In recreational hunting or vermin control, I fail to see the circumstances where it would be inappropriate to dispatch an animal.

So to sum up, there is indeed a great difference between cultures and we must all be mindful of each other's perspectives. Danny, out of respect to the animals and people that don't like to see them suffer, please don't post pictures and videos of animals suffering unnecessarily. And to our Western members, we have agreed to have this hunting forum set aside so that people may post pictures depicting the practical reality of hunting, so you have to be prepared to see things that you may not agree with, just as non-hunt people may find the idea of hunting distasteful but have to respect the hunters' right to hunt.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

**** yeah ! now thats a speech.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I only said ****, the opposite of heaven


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Well said zdp. I agree and understand regarding the practicality of saving your meat from spoilage and and on the flip side of the coin it is a hunting forum. No one forces me to come here and view these posts. I guess I have been spoiled by looking at all the instantaneous kills and while this sort of "wet storage" is not for me I also don't want to force anyone into changing their culture that's been going for thousands of years. Again, while I don't like it I'm not going to become some sort of closet liberal and attempt to force anyone into my way of life to make myself happy.

Dan, while I haven't ever been carrot-coursing I have had a dog that loved to sneak into the garden and steal tomatoes. Does that count?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

ZDP for king!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

It looks to me, like the shot is just behind the heart, buried in the lungs; I think if you had a cricket ball sized hole in your chest, it wouldn't be long before you lost most of your blood, or died of organ failure. I think it would've been quite quick.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I just really think it's different cultures,asian and western cultures are very different. I think ZDP explained it best.
I like seeing danny's hunting posts.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Qucifer (Dec 27, 2010)

I totally agree with minimal suffering, but how are you sure this rabbit is alive? Maybe its just fresh. I have found it more difficult to keep them alive than anything else. I once pierced the tip of an ear with a BB, and after 20 seconds of thrashing and screaming it died. I felt horrible for the bad shot, but it died before i could pump up the BB gun for a second shot. I inspected the rabbit from head to toe when i was skinning it out, and there was no mistaking that the only hole i made was in the top of the ear. This one in the picture looks like a kill shot as far as rabbits are concerned.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> I totally agree with minimal suffering, but how are you sure this rabbit is alive? Maybe its just fresh. I have found it more difficult to keep them alive than anything else. I once pierced the tip of an ear with a BB, and after 20 seconds of thrashing and screaming it died. I felt horrible for the bad shot, but it died before i could pump up the BB gun for a second shot. I inspected the rabbit from head to toe when i was skinning it out, and there was no mistaking that the only hole i made was in the top of the ear. This one in the picture looks like a kill shot as far as rabbits are concerned.


From the sound of it, you could probably kill a rabbit with a blank firer. Yes, the rabbit could well be dead. The reason why the forum membership is a bit edgy and quick to presume otherwise is he's posted several threads involving videos of longshots and questionable kill shots. Plus there is the (generally correct) presumption that Asian hunters see animals in a slightly different light to Westerners. My soap-box post was simply to head off a potential clash of cultures and put the discussion in proper context.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

The rabbit is still alive







?? Please use stronger bands or heavier ammo next time. Don't let it suffer unnecessarily, next time have the courtesy to finish it off. Thank you.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Nice shot By the way


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Just remember- Coupe de Grace.


----------



## Daomeng (Sep 3, 2010)

well said ZDP-189. couldnt agree more. maybe we should all share alittle bit about our backgrounds so when we come across something like this it dosent make people feel like they are being "attacked" or unwanted on this fourm.


----------



## NassimTheDream1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice shot man!

How would you prepare the rabbit to eat?

Thanks,

Nassim


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

That's not a picture I wanted to see - do the decent thing and dispatch your prey *as quickly as physically possible*. Threads like this do the reputation of our sport no favours...


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nico said:


> That rabbit is still alive.. learn to kill things better.. Here we see why those small steel balls are a risk to a lost dying/suffering animal..


Oh please even when game is taken with a shotgun many shots dont kill outright thats why gunners have dogs to fetch and hunt down injured game and bring them back to the gunner to despatch.as for this rabbit still being alive I think this is common for the chinese not to despatch their game their are several on you tube that film the animal while it is still alive I even saw one where they shot a pheasant pick it up and put it in a plastic bag tie it up and put it in the boot of the car still alive,is it wrong over here maybe, in china well you would need to ask the question directly to danny as to why they do this we have our laws they have theirs.


----------



## Tyla (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh please even when game is taken with a shotgun many shots dont kill outright thats why gunners have dogs to fetch and hunt down injured game and bring them back to the gunner to despatch.as for this rabbit still being alive I think this is common for the chinese not to despatch their game their are several on you tube that film the animal while it is still alive I even saw one where they shot a pheasant pick it up and put it in a plastic bag tie it up and put it in the boot of the car still alive,is it wrong over here maybe, in china well you would need to ask the question directly to danny as to why they do this we have our laws they have theirs.
[/quote]

I agree, if you really hunt enough, even with a rifle or shotgun nevermind a slingshot, you will know that the instantaneous kill is not always what happens even when hit right. Anyone who thinks that every kill will be instant is either kidding themselves or just dreaming about hunting rather than actually doing it.

All hunting is cruel, no animal wants to die, but i do see it as part of a hunters responsibilty to do their best to make death as fast as possible. Obviously some cultures dont see it this way, that dosent detract from the fact that it was good shooting.

Just for the record, im pretty certain thats a hare and not a rabbit.


----------



## masonrat (Mar 12, 2010)

It is our job as hunters to help keep the animal levels balanced. It is never good when an animal suffers but it does happen. That said the way mother nature kills animals can be worse. A few that come to mind are starvation, manage, rabies, and predators.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Good going Danny. While I'm not a huge dankung fan kill shots like yours do show they are a very viable tool and it's great to see you getting some nice meat for the pot.
> 
> Danny, what is the size of the tubing you are using? Is it the 18-42 or something else? Also, what size steel ball did you put on old Peter Cottontail?
> 
> Good to hear from you again, too Danny.


 2040 8 strands or 2050 4 strands this kind of tube 'power can kill it or let it not escape with bad injury.


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

NassimTheDream1 said:


> Nice shot man!
> 
> How would you prepare the rabbit to eat?
> 
> ...


barbecue or fried


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

danny said:


> Nice shot man!
> 
> How would you prepare the rabbit to eat?
> 
> ...


barbecue or fried
[/quote]

I assume you kill it before the cooking begins Danny?


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

Sam said:


> Nice shot man!
> 
> How would you prepare the rabbit to eat?
> 
> ...


barbecue or fried
[/quote]

I assume you kill it before the cooking begins Danny?








[/quote]

i eat alive animal,just look like man-eater.


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

I've never hunted anything yet but i certainly don't think it is wrong. In an ideal world all hunted animals would die instantly and all people in all cultures would want to cause as little suffering to their prey as possible.

Now all we need is an ideal world.


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

ZDP-189 said:


> I've always wanted to train a pair of hunting rabbits and take them carrot coursing.


hahaha funny ZDP


----------

